# Effects of Heat on Brood Rearing



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope we have a bunch of experienced beekeepers 
I have had bees in cotton and alfalf, they had lots of brood.
They get their water out of the nectar and other places and use it to cool the hive by evaporization.
Ernie


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

above 95 the bees have to switch from heating to cooling. depending on environmental factors (heat, humidity, airflow) and proximity to water, available forage, etc, it will take more or less energy for the bees to cool the hive (ie, if water is far away, the bees will use up lots of energy just collecting water to evaporate it).

in some cases, brood rearing might cease simply because the energy and bees are needed for cooling...but certainly not in all cases.

deknow


----------

